# Wood in Boulder Creek



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Wasn't there Sunday. Shows you how quickly things can change.

What do we need to remove it? I wouldn't mind removing the wood on the left just above the old abutments either. It's pretty easy to get by, but sure could mess up someone's day.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*wood*



Dave Frank said:


> Wasn't there Sunday. Shows you how quickly things can change.
> 
> What do we need to remove it? I wouldn't mind removing the wood on the left just above the old abutments either. It's pretty easy to get by, but sure could mess up someone's day.


It's easy to see from the road as there is a pull off above it. If I remember correctly the part next to the bank is all submerged so it may be a tough nut. You might be able to dislodge it by lassoing it and hooking it to the bumper of a truck.


----------



## GE (May 21, 2004)

I ran the 4mile down section tonight. There is a tree of decent size (12 inch diameter ?) that has blocked 3/4 of the creek. It is on the river left bank and has fallen perpendicular to the creek. It is located where the creek flows away from the road at the next road cut west of the elephant buttresses.
It's on a sharp right hand curve in the creek and due to this is difficult to see until you are on it. There is a 4 foot wide passage on extreme river right that misses this. However if you enter the shallow rapid on the left, expecting to stay left (which is normally where i have always ran this rapid) you will find yourself trying to catch a two boat, not all that well defined eddy right above it. For sure a sketchy situation. As the water comes up this is going to be even more difficult. If i was running this section for the first time this year, or if i jumped on at higher water, i would want to take a look at this before running it and strongly suggest you do just that - I believe this is the same tree Dave mentioned in his post in this thread, It is near the old bridge abutment, and you can see it from the hwy if you look way back around the curve.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

*I'd Help Out*

I'd be willing to help get this out. I have mixed feelings about removing wood but in a case like this (heavily impacted area, high use) it needs to go. I can contribute a chainsaw but it doesn't sound like a job for a saw. I could help out Thurs or Fri evening please give me a call if you are going for it and need help. I can organize it if nobody else wants to, just pretty busy this week. 720-352-4796


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

GE said:


> tree of decent size (12 inch diameter ?) that has blocked 3/4 of the creek. It is on the river left bank and has fallen perpendicular to the creek. It is located where the creek flows away from the road at the next road cut west of the elephant buttresses.
> It's on a sharp right hand curve in the creek and due to this is difficult to see until you are on it. There is a 4 foot wide passage on extreme river right that misses this. However if you enter the shallow rapid on the left, expecting to stay left (which is normally where i have always ran this rapid) you will find yourself trying to catch a two boat, not all that well defined eddy right above it. For sure a sketchy situation. As the water comes up this is going to be even more difficult. If i was running this section for the first time this year, or if i jumped on at higher water, i would want to take a look at this before running it and strongly suggest you do just that - I believe this is the same tree Dave mentioned in his post in this thread, It is near the old bridge abutment, and you can see it from the hwy if you look way back around the curve.


This Tree needs to be removed in a proper way, it is in a really bad spot. A group of us ran two laps from four-mile last night. The first time we walked it, which I would suggest, and the second time we ran it, but all got stuck on the shallow rocks resulting in an ugly boat damn. 

This tree will catch someone off guard.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I've got some time around noon to go check this out. Any one else available? The tree I was referring to, has been there for years on the left bank. did it shift, or is this something new.

If anyone wants to work on this today, give me a call.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

GE said:


> I ran the 4mile down section tonight. There is a tree of decent size (12 inch diameter ?) that has blocked 3/4 of the creek. It is on the river left bank


This has me a bit confused. The tree I was talking about is coming out of the bank river right. But is located where you described above Elephant buttress.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Dave Frank said:


> I've got some time around noon to go check this out. Any one else available? The tree I was referring to, has been there for years on the left bank. did it shift, or is this something new.
> 
> If anyone wants to work on this today, give me a call.


I'm planning to meet up with some folks around 5 this afternoon to run 4mile down. If there is tree removal work, I could probably help out around then...


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cheyenne,

Mind if I throw on with you guys tonight? I think I was on the poudre with you this last weekend.

Matt


----------



## vincent (Oct 16, 2003)

I can be there by 4:30. Should I bring a chian saw?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I just went and looked at it. It is super sketch and needs to be taken care of today. The more help the better. Looks like wading out to it to rope and cut off small pieces is the way to start, but the trunk will be a bitch. You cant get a truck anywhere near it. Probably need to plan on suiting up and ferrying to the island to do much of the work. The gauge says 263, but there must be a bunch coming in from 4 mile, cause it looks closer to 350 to me.

Who's comfortable doing some swift water wading, while wielding a chainsaw? I would step up, but seems like a good time to have 2 strong feet.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I will be around to help. Dry suite may be another good artical to have...


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*chainsaw*

I can make it after work. I have plenty of saw experience but not with water crashing on me. I could bring my files and we could tune up the teeth if need be.


----------



## KBOATER (Jun 26, 2006)

GE removed the tree on river right tuesday evening, the bigger tree mentioned coming in from river left is the only other issue that i saw paddling that night. thanks to those that get the chance to clean it up.


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Ahhhh yes. NNR rapid. hehe.... Dave, is it the same tree that has been there? I always remember having to go left around the rock and then charge right to miss the tree. Maybe it shifted? 

You guys rock so it will probably be gone by this weekend, but if not I will be up there Sunday and can help if needed.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

This appears to be new tree that toppled in.

Some folks are meeting up there at 430 to try to get 'er done.

If you want to help, be prepared to wade or ferry over to the island.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*tree is out*

Thanks to this fine crew it was done in short order:


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Good work guys. We were on our toes all the way down just to be pleasantly disappointed. Thanks for the solid work.


----------

